# Dog now REFUSES to go in crate...ARGH!



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

(I apologize in advance for the lengthy post...) So, we adopted our 10-month-old CO about six weeks ago. Initially, she would readily run to her crate, tail wagging, go in and lay down anytime she got tired, etc. She and her "brother" were crated anytime we were at work, and she had also been crated daily by her previous owners. Earlier this week, I had crated her and our other dog, was getting ready to head out the door to work, and I heard her being really restless in the crate. I observed her "bouncing" around in the crate, grumbling, whining, and then, she shifted things enough to get the front panel to fold in on her, followed by the entire crate collapsing. She, understandably, panicked, fought her way out of the now "flat" crate, and ran! I found her downstairs, no injuries, etc. After some coercion, she went into a different crate we have without incident, and we went on with our day. That night, again went in the crate, fussed a little, but settled in and went to sleep. The next morning, REFUSED to go in crate...will run backwards, struggle, etc. I've tried placing her food in her crate, and she wouldn't even come close. We've put treats progressively further into the crate, and she'll grab them and run to a safe distance. We've got her cushy bed, kong, chew toy, etc. in the crate, but she is NOT having it. She's over 100 lbs., so even if we wanted to push her (which we would never do), it would be pointless.
At this point, I don't think she's scared, I think she is VERY stubborn. I cannot/will not leave her in the fenced in yard while I'm gone because I recognize that a giant guardian breed is a major liability, and we do our best to be responsible dog owners. Also, because she is still technically a puppy and we've only had her six weeks, I don't want to leave her loose in the house unsupervised...especially with our cats or other things that can be misidentified as chew toys. She sees our other dog RACE to get in his crate and watches him enjoy toys and treats in his crate...
We're at a loss. Suggestions?


----------



## didee (Oct 18, 2009)

Sounds to me like she is spooked because of the crate collapse. If she will grab the treat and run, at least that's a start.

I'm just thinking what I would do...I would find the most fabulous treat and put it toward the back of the crate, and just keep doing it over and over and over again and not pay any attention to her when she went in to get it. Let her back out and run. But keep her going in to get high value treats and maybe she'll figure out it won't hurt her.

Also, I assume it's a big crate. This sounds ridiculous, but personally, I would experiment going in there myself with some awesome treats and see if she'd come in there with me for a few minutes.

Good luck.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

didee said:


> Also, I assume it's a big crate. This sounds ridiculous, but personally, I would experiment going in there myself with some awesome treats and see if she'd come in there with me for a few minutes.


 Hi, Didee! Thanks for the response. That doesn't sound nearly as ridiculous as it looked coming home to find my 6'4" husband sitting in the 42" crate =) He tried it the other day while I was still at work and said that eventually, she squeezed herself in there with him and sat down. I have ordered a new 48" crate that has three doors, including a large door running the length of one side. My plan at this moment is to place the crate lenthwise along the wall and leave the large door open for several days to see if she will start to lounge in there like she used to.
Some additional info...when we couldn't get her in her crate, we puppy-proofed a bathroom, put her bed in there with her favorite toys and treats and put her in there for a few hours while we were at work. She didn't destroy anything, no messes, or anything like that, BUT she now won't go near that bathroom! She exhibits the same behaviors as with the crate and has gotten really good at just sitting down and making herself immovable. This is reinforcing my thought that, though it may have started as fear, it has become pure stubborness!


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

Dixie hates crates. The only thing that worked for me was to put a hot dog in the crate,close the door and ignore it. I've never seen a dog work so hard to get in a crate. She still hates her crate but she is better than she was. If the crate is falling in on her you might want to try a plastic crate.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

w8ing4rain said:


> Dixie hates crates. The only thing that worked for me was to put a hot dog in the crate,close the door and ignore it. I've never seen a dog work so hard to get in a crate. She still hates her crate but she is better than she was. If the crate is falling in on her you might want to try a plastic crate.


I like the idea of putting something great in there, like a hot dog, and closing the crate to make her want to get in! I think we've solved the collapsing crate issue; husband and I took pliers and tightened all the hooks or latches on her existing crate, and I will definitely examine her new crate closely when it arrives. Not sure how a plastic crate would hold up right now...she still takes chewing spells, as evidenced by the toy box full of mangled chew toys =)
Thanks for the advice, I will definitely try it!


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Much stronger cage might help.


www.petedge.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=45512


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

You should always put snaps on the front and rear of collapsible crates to prevent the crate from collapsing. Look up "crate games", that should help your pup learn to love her crate again.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

Redyre - I have definitely learned my lesson about putting snaps on the crate. I hadn't done it before because my older dog never moves in his crate and, until this week, neither had she. However, I should have realized that it's better to be proactive than reactive! Snaps are now on. What I've found on crate games so far looks great, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

haha here is a funny story about snaps on a crate. Years ago, I was having a first date with a guy who is now my husband. He came to pick me up. I had 2 dogs at the time, a friendly young male, and a hard ass import bitch I had only had for 3 months. She was 6 years old, and as tough as they come. She was in a wire crate in my kitchen. 

So I had to step out into my carport for something, I can't remember what, but as soon as I went out of site, the bitch in the crate went off like a bomb. I was out of the room for maybe 30 seconds, and she was roaring the entire time. I come back in, and she quiets, and he is standing frozen in the same position he was then I left. He kinda cleared his throat and asked me if those little snaps on the top of the crate were holding it together. haha

This bitch is gone now, but he and she became the very best of buds. He spoiled her mercilessly, and was a real softie for her, and she knew it. 

RIP, *Beanie*.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

I highly recommend crate games, its awesome and should get your dog back to enjoying the crate. I wonder if using a different kind of crate would help (like an airline crate instead of a collapsable crate).


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

So, here we are a few weeks later, and I have no good news to report. Russia's brand new, enormous crate sits in our living room and is getting a great deal of use by everyone but her. We have been feeding all her meals in the crate for the past two weeks; she will go in, grab a bite or two, run backwards out of the crate, and repeat. I've placed foam pipe insulation around the door of the crate in case she bumps into it, nice soft bed in there, snaps all around, etc. Sometimes she'll go in for treats and sometimes she won't...not for hot dogs, chicken, cheese, nothing! When she will go in for treats, I place one or two in the crate and when she goes in after them, she hits the jackpot and gets a handful of treats, gentle praise, and lots of pets. I hang out in there sometimes to try to peak her interest, but she lays across the room and stares at me like I'm a nut =) Her original crate is in our bedroom. I keep all her favorite toys in there with the door shut in an effort to entice her. Our older dog is DYING to get in to those toys, but Russia turns up her nose. I ordered Crate Games and LOVE it! Our older dog is going to be a Crate Games superstar, but Russia will never know how much fun it is if she won't stay in the crate =( Meanwhile, our cats think sleeping in the giant crate is awesome... Any further suggestions? I just needed to vent a little. After just eight weeks with her, I can tell you that she is FANTASTIC and quite quirky. (Side note, she starts obedience classes next week, and I am so excited! Prophet will be going back to school, as well, and repeating a class...class clowns never win! =)


----------



## JeanieStecher (May 26, 2010)

Since she is a jolly little dog, she might be looking for more bigger crate, wherein she is free to move anyway she wants. Just try, hope this will help.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

The problem with putting the treat IN the crate is that it creates mind pressure.."I want the treat bad enough to go get it, but I don't want to be there". It does very little to change the dog's mind about the crate itself. It's the same as having strangers give treats to a shy dog instead of tossing them on the floor or having someone trusted treat the dog while stranger stands there. It's a timing/luring issue.

This is what I did for Cracker and retraining her to a crate. She also did not "like" the crate and could not be lured in to stay.

Have crate open.
Use a clicker and high value treats.
(charge the clicker if you have not done so already).
Grab yourself a seat as this may take some time (I almost always shape sitting down and basically "ignoring the dog" but still watching. 
You may have to toss a treat close to the crate to start..all you want is the dog LOOKING towards the crate. 
Dog looks: click and toss a treat AWAY from the crate (relieving the pressure).
Repeat for many reps. 
Then increase your criteria to a slight turn towards crate (baby baby baby steps). Click and toss treat AWAY from crate.
Continue to build an interest in the crate, building/shaping towards a head in, or foot touch or nose sniff. Always treating away from the crate.
Take a break at about ten-15 minutes.

Next session (I broke it down to three 15 min sessions over three days). Toss the treat at the crate once, to show dog that is what we are "playing". Start again with the process...you should find the dog moving through the steps must faster and build it to where she is halfway into crate, still clicking and tossing treat AWAY.

By the third session I had Cracker going in the crate, turning around and staring at me waiting for the click. This is when I really knew she understood her movements were what was getting the click/treat to happen. Then I put in on cue. Then I worked on "down" in the crate and started rewarding her IN the crate (like shown in Crate Games DVD). 

The most important part of the entire process was relieving the pressure by rewarding AWAY from the crate. 

That night I woke up to find her sleeping in the crate. She CHOSE to do so. I then worked on closing the door etc. 

It was well worth the effort and it also built a great understanding for her and for me of the power of shaping.

We are now working on shaping interest in a toy for tug. (she is a very hesitant dog). Three sessions we've gone from nose targeting the bumper, to picking the bumper up, to picking the bumper up in her mouth while I hold the rope, to a very slight pull away. This is a HUGE step for her. 

Good luck.


----------



## JeanieStecher (May 26, 2010)

I would just have to agree that you have a bigger crate since your dog might think that it would be imprisoned. I think that if you have bigger crate, she might as well think that it is her home away from home.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

The OP DID get a new larger crate.
Please people, if you are going to post, read the entire thread.

OP, having any luck yet?


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I probably would have switched to a hard plastic den like crate first. Some dogs like those better and it is totally different looking than a wire crate. Does not rattle either. 

Just an idea.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

So, still no luck with the crate situation. I've been looking at the hard plastic crates as Elana suggested, but I am concerned that the doorway would be too small by Russia's standards. For us, $200ish dollars is a major investment if we aren't sure it will work...however, it is still an option we are considering at least trying. She's been doing okay being tied in our bedroom while we're away, but I know that I need to find a better way to "contain" her if I ever hope to compete in Rally/Obedience. I'm considering introducing an exercise pen in the hopes that she won't feel as restrained or trapped, and we could then possible work our way back to the crate. Also, I've found that containing her is necessary as she likes to pick up (and often eat) ANYTHING she can find on the floor. We realized this is very dangerous and have been vigilant about keeping things picked up, but she still seems to find things on occasion. She'll even bring us coins, which I find odd. While I am discouraged, I haven't given up.... =S


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Did you try Cracker's recommendations?


----------

